# [AsR] Jiayu Wang 5.81 3x3x3 Single



## qq280833822 (Dec 6, 2014)

@Cube Elite Union Cafe 2014

Scramble: L2 D2 L2 B2 U F2 D2 U' R2 B F' L B' F U F R' U' B2 

cross：z' x' L2 F' L' y U' R' F D
1st: L' U2 L R' U R 
2nd: y' R U' R' U' F' U' F 
3rd: U L' U L U2 L' U L
4th: R' U2 R U' R' U' R
Oll: y' R' U' F' U F R
Pskip


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Dec 6, 2014)

GJ. Cubecomps link? I can't find it.


----------



## EMI (Dec 6, 2014)

Not every competition uses cubecomps, especially in China.


----------



## SZL (Dec 6, 2014)

good


----------



## pdilla (Dec 6, 2014)

Dat OLL


----------



## Iggy (Dec 6, 2014)

Woah nice!


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Dec 6, 2014)

Well done on the sub-6!


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 6, 2014)

Oh man


----------



## Jiayu (Dec 6, 2014)

So glad that I could get this single when I am still a official 9s player，but the truth is that I was so excited that I messed up the last two solves，could've got a sub-9 average if there were not two +2s on them. I will try to achieve it in few months.BUT now，I am already very happy for this Asr！


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 6, 2014)

Is there a video?


----------



## XTowncuber (Dec 6, 2014)

GJ! Guess I have to change my signature now.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 6, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> GJ! Guess I have to change my signature now.



Why?


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Dec 6, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Why?


It said "4th in the world for pyra single and 3x3 single." Not anymore.


----------



## Mikel (Dec 6, 2014)

Hey nice solve Jiayu! I had never heard of you before so its great that you have accomplished this amazing feat of talent.


----------



## a small kitten (Dec 6, 2014)

Congratulations Jiayu!


----------



## Randomno (Dec 6, 2014)

Nice, third person to sub-5.9.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 6, 2014)

a small kitten said:


> Congratulations Jiayu!



He lives! Haven't seen you in a while.


----------



## JLZ24634586 (Dec 7, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JSR01QT2RxE


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 7, 2014)

Congratulations and I guess good luck Brest. Gona need the scramble for this one.

Edit - scrape that. The original post has been updated since I last checked this thread or I missed the solution 1st time.


----------



## Randomno (Dec 7, 2014)

JLZ24634586 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JSR01QT2RxE



Surely the person filming didn't manage to start 2 seconds in...


----------



## RayLam (Dec 7, 2014)

Dark horse.The camera holder carelessly clicked "pause",so the video was not taken whole since the last solve.


----------



## bell (Dec 8, 2014)

It's me.I'm so sorry to WangJiayu.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Dec 8, 2014)

Don't get to see a lot ofsolve, or the reaction. But doesn't matter anyway! GJ!


----------

